# Egg incubating timer?



## Morthin (Aug 8, 2020)

Does anyone know what this is, I was told it could be some sort of an incubation timer


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A little more information. What size? Does it work?

It could just be a 24 hour clock.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I thought about a 24 hour clock also but the one my Dad has from his Navy days has the half hours marked also.


----------



## Morthin (Aug 8, 2020)

Thanks for the replies. It's face is about 9 inches, there is no makers mark on it, I need to take it to a electrician to check voltage rating. At 
the back there is a knob where the 
hour hand can be turned. The red hand 
on the front can be moved at the front.
From what the dealer told me the farmers son was selling up after the death of his father, it seems that he was not involved with the farm he had no idea of its purpose, that's all I can say about it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's a neat thing. I hope someone can get it working because it will be an interesting conversation piece.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

If it has anything to do with incubation (which I doubt but who knows), I certainly don't understand it. I've thought about many ways it might be used in that way and nothing adds up.


----------

